# How to record live sports events in Youtube TV that run longer than the live guide slotted time



## jmr21 (May 30, 2007)

I want to record a football game that the YTTV live guide says will run from 1PM to 4 PM. However, given that many games run long and don't end when the guide says they will, I want to extend the end time by 1 hour to 5 PM. This is easy to do with DirecTV, but I can't find a way to do this with Youtube TV. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

It should extend as necessary but to be safe record the show scheduled afterward.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

jmr21 said:


> I want to record a football game that the YTTV live guide says will run from 1PM to 4 PM. However, given that many games run long and don't end when the guide says they will, I want to extend the end time by 1 hour to 5 PM. This is easy to do with DirecTV, but I can't find a way to do this with Youtube TV. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Not easy to do on directv stream.

In the past YTTV kept recording to the end.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

gio12 said:


> Not easy to do on directv stream.
> 
> In the past YTTV kept recording to the end.


I've had good success of late with DirecTV Stream's ability to auto-pad. It's now an advertised feature.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

raott said:


> I've had good success of late with DirecTV Stream's ability to auto-pad. It's now an advertised feature.


How?
Because its screwed me on the Daytona 500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

gio12 said:


> Because its screwed me on the Daytona 500


What Daytona 500?

I have timers set in 2013 and 2016 for NASCAR Racing that catch all of the races and practices on the four major channels (local NBC, local FOX, FOX Sports 1, NBC Sports). For some reason the Daytona 500 is not in the guide the same way as every other race. My DVR caught the practices and qualifying but skipped the race.

Fox Sports 1 is replaying the race at 4:30am. Maybe I'll watch that version. Then again, it has been a while since I watched a race. I have a few of the unique races recorded from last year that I need to watch or delete. (I did watch the Clash at the Coliseum because it was unique.)


----------



## RichardL (Dec 20, 2006)

I am in the San Diego area watching on YouTubeTV on the local Fox station - at 3:45 just as the race was going into overtime, the scheduled program (since it was running long) supposed to start at that time was flagged to not be streamable - hence I suddenly got a notice that 'This program cannot be streamed on the internet' - so I missed the last two laps!


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

RichardL said:


> I am in the San Diego area watching on YouTubeTV on the local Fox station - at 3:45 just as the race was going into overtime, the scheduled program (since it was running long) supposed to start at that time was flagged to not be streamable - hence I suddenly got a notice that 'This program cannot be streamed on the internet' - so I missed the last two laps!


Weird. I watched the last half hour or so of the Dayton 500 live on YTTV here in Nashville and had no problem with it. As I noticed that it was going past the scheduled end time, I periodically bounced out to the live guide and saw that they adjusted the ending time slot forward a few times. A little later in the evening I checked the cloud DVR recording and it went well beyond the end of the race and included several minutes of the show that aired afterward, a preview of the next season of The Masked Singer.


----------



## RichardL (Dec 20, 2006)

I assume my problem was due to the local station - which scheduled a filler program (it was only 15 minutes long) and the rules on that show are what caused the blackout


----------

